# How to clean your grinder



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Wondering what everyone uses to clean their grinder with?

I've got an SJ so I've taken all the burrs apart and swept them clean and brushed as much as I could get around the bearing carrier underneath. I've also taken the doser apart for the sweep clean mods.

Is sweeping out good enough?

Richard


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I brush and then hoover.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Henry the hoover and gusto.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Toothbrush (clean, dry) for the burrs, cotton bud for the gap between bottom burr and chamber walls, and a battery powered hand held hoover.


----------

